# 2 Salt Dogg SHPE2000's



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

One has Karrier harness, one has factory harness. Both have analog controllers. One with Karrier harness is perfect, one with factory harness the legs are broken off the hopper but does not impact function at all. I think we have the tarps for both units. No straps included. Always emptied after each storm and washed in and out. Auger bearings greased after each event, the broken hopper one has a brand new bearing that's never even spread salt. Rough guess, good one has spread 1000 tons, broken hopper has spread 15-1700 tons.

The jagoff lights are NOT INCLUDED!!

I'm pretty sure we all know what these things look like, but if you want better pictures speak up.

2k for the good one, 1500 for the broken hopper one. 3k takes both.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know why the pictures are there twice. @Michael J. Donovan can you remove the duplicate pictures? It won't let me take them out. Thanks


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't know why the pictures are there twice. @Michael J. Donovan can you remove the duplicate pictures? It won't let me take them out. Thanks


I removed the duplicates


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I might just end up taking the "good one" off of your hands. As much as I don't want to buy another spreader this year after all of the other expenses, I just don't know if I'll be able to get by with one spreader between two trucks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> I might just end up taking the "good one" off of your hands. As much as I don't want to buy another spreader this year after all of the other expenses, I just don't know if I'll be able to get by with one spreader between two trucks.


I know what you mean, But if you find out during the winter that you need it you may not find a good used one. You maybe under the gun and have to buy new,


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

FredG said:


> I know what you mean, But if you find out during the winter that you need it you may not find a good used one. You maybe under the gun and have to buy new,


Ya, that's exactly what I'm thinking. That's what happened last year. I bought my VBX mid season and had to shell out 8,200 bucks when I didn't want to. Hoping to avoid that this year.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hell buy both and you're still 5200 ahead.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> Ya, that's exactly what I'm thinking. That's what happened last year. I bought my VBX mid season and had to shell out 8,200 bucks when I didn't want to. Hoping to avoid that this year.


That's it, For the 2K or under depending how bad you can beat up Jarrett lol you will have piece of mind if nothing else. Under the gun sucks and we make bad choices or possibly forced to. I like the profits from spreading, Don't take long to get your investment back. My 91 harder spreads as well as the new smith.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> That's it, For the 2K or under depending how bad you can beat up Jarrett lol you will have piece of mind if nothing else. Under the gun sucks and we make bad choices or possibly forced to. I like the profits from spreading, Don't take long to get your investment back. My 91 harder spreads as well as the new smith.


Da price is da price on da gooder won...busted won may be some haggling er horse tradin possible.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Gooder spreader is sold. @JMHConstruction want a deal on the second one?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Da price is da price on da gooder won...busted won may be some haggling er horse tradin possible.


A member by it or you sell locally?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff bought it. He's going to have a truck load on the way back to Chicagoland, I've still got at least a month to sell him more stuff!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Jeff bought it. He's going to have a truck load on the way back to Chicagoland, I've still got at least a month to sell him more stuff!


Bundle a group item sale for him.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Good job Jeff!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty sure he's going to be bringing a Sectional with him for me, so his new plow and this spreader will only fill the trailer about half way up...


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty sure he's going to be bringing a Sectional with him for me,


Is that going on this loader i saw you driving one time?

Didnt care to be a mp dealer anymore? I thought you said metal edges dont pencil out?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Maclawnco said:


> Is that going on this loader i saw you driving one time?
> 
> Didnt care to be a mp dealer anymore? I thought you said metal edges dont pencil out?
> 
> View attachment 172963


:laugh: It might be a little more modern than that, and I bought me a fancy booster seat so if I have to run it I can see over the wheel.

I don't know if I'm still a dealer or not. I can't get ahold of anyone there. Besides, 16' sectional with 75% edges is half of a new Liveboxx, and going on a couple seasonals if we get them.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> Good job Jeff!


Had to do it. I just have to make sure I can maximize what I can do with both trucks this year. I don't want to end up with my ass in a pinch if the only spreader I currently have goes down. I'll use it for a year or two, and then sell it for what I bought it for (hopefully), and get another VBX. I just don't want to shell out the 8K for another VBX this year after the expense of a new truck and plow as well. Don't want to be cash poor in case something comes up.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

If you still have it when my insurance makes me a fair offer on my truck I'm interested. I need a bigger spreader. Will that fit a short bed?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I could have put the 2 yarder in my shortbed truck when I got the 1.5. So, the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Gooder spreader is sold. @JMHConstruction want a deal on the second one?


As much as you've really talked these up to me, I have to pass. Thanks though. Doesn't help that you're 12 hours away either.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> As much as you've really talked these up to me, I have to pass. Thanks though. Doesn't help that you're 12 hours away either.


Grab the family, road trip.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> As much as you've really talked these up to me, I have to pass. Thanks though. Doesn't help that you're 12 hours away either.


These two have both been good spreaders. Hence, the reason they're the last 2 left in captivity.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> I could have put the 2 yarder in my shortbed truck when I got the 1.5. So, the answer to your question is yes.


I know you already spent a few bucks on the new set up, Don't you feel 100% better now. Your good to go.  lowred:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Does the one you have left spill salt where the legs are broken? It's very temping...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Does the one you have left spill salt where the legs are broken? It's very temping...


Would have been better off buying the auction one (not broken) for $500. less.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Maclawnco said:


> Is that going on this loader i saw you driving one time?
> 
> Didnt care to be a mp dealer anymore? I thought you said metal edges dont pencil out?
> 
> View attachment 172963


Jarrett has a good tan going.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

FredG said:


> I know you already spent a few bucks on the new set up, Don't you feel 100% better now. Your good to go.  lowred:


Yes, definitely.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

FredG said:


> I know you already spent a few bucks on the new set up, Don't you feel 100% better now. Your good to go.  lowred:


Yes, definitely.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Does the one you have left spill salt where the legs are broken? It's very temping...


A little bit. After running it an entire season with almost double our salt averages there was about 1/2 a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Would have been better off buying the auction one (not broken) for $500. less.


I was going to go up to $1000 on the max bid and I had to meet with a customer at 9:30 (auction ended at 10), so I would have barely lost it anyway. I at least know Jarretts runs. I'm just going to buy new though. Meeting with the sales guy Monday. Hopefully will get something going, it's getting to be that time.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A sales guy from what manufacturer JMH? What are you wanting to get?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> A sales guy from what manufacturer JMH? What are you wanting to get?


They sell Boss and Buyers. Found out today that the company I sub for uses all buyer (like what Jarrett is selling) and they recommend all their subs use them because they have extra parts and an in house tech during storms. Still hesitant after hearing all the negatives with the saltdogg, so probably going to Boss route. I have never seen the Boss in person, so I'd like to just check it out first.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> They sell Boss and Buyers. Found out today that the company I sub for uses all buyer (like what Jarrett is selling) and they recommend all their subs use them because they have extra parts and an in house tech during storms. Still hesitant after hearing all the negatives with the saltdogg, so probably going to Boss route. I have never seen the Boss in person, so I'd like to just check it out first.


I highly advise you to buy the pintle chain model, of any unit you buy if you're buying new, no matter what any bs spewing salesman or dealer may tell you. It doesn't make any difference to me if you buy mine, it can serve just fine as a backup to our hydro stuff or I'm sure someone will come along and want something cheap soon enough.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Would have been better off buying the auction one (not broken) for $500. less.


LOL, I was going to say the same thing. I was just waiting. I try to not stir the the sauce as least as possible. Not to mention Jarrett bashing the one at auction then puts two up for sale shortly after. Peace Out...lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> LOL, I was going to say the same thing. I was just waiting. I try to not stir the the sauce as least as possible. Not to mention Jarrett bashing the one at auction then puts two up for sale shortly after. Peace Out...lol


Mine are guaranteed to work is one difference. Personally I think the karrier harness helps at least some because the connections are better and wiring is better. I've never seen better connections and wiring hurt electronics, only help them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Custom ultralite version is also sold. @Michael J. Donovan you can close the thread.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump back to the top due to a "I'll take it, coming to get it Tuesday" worthless POS buyer that now will not answer phone calls or text messages. See details below.

Harness and controller are off, spreader is sitting on the shop floor and ready for someone to come and get.

DO NOT waste my time. If you don't want the damn thing, don't bother asking about it. If you do want it, come and get it and hand me cash. 1000.00 is what it takes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sellers...beware of CELandscapes. 

I'll leave the screenshots of text messages out this time Mike, but I don't think it's unreasonable for a seller to warn other sellers of a buyer with poor ethics. Please PM me if you don't agree. I'm a very reasonable person and take people at their word and feel it's only appropriate to share what happened.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Crap, that's a good deal. Of course I'm still waiting on my ins check. Made a deal with them last tues, and still waiting on the damn check.
As I've said before if it's still here when in get paid I'll be down. I'd hate to tell you I'll come tues and not show up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Crap, that's a good deal. Of course I'm still waiting on my ins check. Made a deal with them last tues, and still waiting on the damn check.
> As I've said before if it's still here when in get paid I'll be down. I'd hate to tell you I'll come tues and not show up.


You do know this is the one with the busted hopper correct? It worked just fine, but the back legs are busted off. We ran it as a backup for the last 2 years. Spread 25 ton or less in 2015-2016, and we never even put it in a truck last winter.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You do know this is the one with the busted hopper correct? It worked just fine, but the back legs are busted off. We ran it as a backup for the last 2 years. Spread 25 ton or less in 2015-2016, and we never even put it in a truck last winter.


Still a good deal. Nothing some 2x4 legs won't fix.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Still a good deal. Nothing some 2x4 legs won't fix.


We've run it as is for 5-6 seasons and hundreds of tons. Long beds and short beds. Neither have been an issue.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Second spreader is sold, for the second time. Thanks Aaron, it was nice meeting you this morning.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Second spreader is sold, for the second time. Thanks Aaron, it was nice meeting you this morning.


Why don't you drop your King Richard attitude. It's really funny hearing the other side of the story.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

spreaders sold, closing this out...and no need to instigate a fight or call names


----------

